# Toy Story 1 & 2 - Blu-ray Review



## Dave Upton

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3753&w=l[/img]*Title:* Toy Story 1 &2
*Starring:* Tom Hanks, Tim Allen, Don Rickles, Jim Varney, Wallace Shawn, John Ratzenberger, Annie Potts, John Morris, Erik von Detten
*Directed by:* John Lasseter, Ash Brannon (Toy Story 2)
*Written by:* John Lasseter, Pete Docter, Andrew Stanton, Joe Ranft, Ash Brannon (Toy Story 2)
*Studio: *Disney/Pixar
*Rated:* G
*Runtime:* 74 min , 92 min
*Release Date:* 3/23/2010 (Blu-Ray)




*Movie* :5stars:




*Toy Story:*

In Pixar’s first feature film a normal boy named Andy loves to play with his toys in his room. Of all his toys Andy loves none more than Woody, a cowboy doll with a pullstring. What Andy doesn’t know is that when he’s no longer in his room, his toys come to life. The toys have their own social structure and leadership, where the favorite Woody is in charge. They meet regularly and discuss their plans and look out for one another – so it’s big news when Andy’s birthday party rolls around. A squad of plastic army men is dispatched by Woody to keep an eye on the party and announce any new toys.


The party is uneventful for the most part with no new toys until the very end – when Andy’s mother gives him a surprise present. Andy’s present is the latest and greatest toy available – an action figure of TV spaceman and hero Buzz Lightyear. Buzz is instantly Andy’s new favorite toy and is brought upstairs to sit on the bed in Woody’s former place of honor. Buzz awakens oblivious to the fact that he is a toy – convinced the other toys are aliens and that his mission to destroy the evil emperor Zurg is still in progress. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3754&w=l[/img]

Woody’s jealousy soon flares as he sees Buzz begin to fit in with the other toys, despite his belief that he is simply stranded on a strange planet. When Woody sees a chance to knock Buzz out the window he takes it but in the process gets himself knocked out the window as well. The two end up following Andy and his mother to the local Pizza place and get captured by the neighborhood nightmare Sid, who mutilates toys for fun. Woody and Buzz must learn to overcome their differences if they hope to survive and get back to Andy.

*Toy Story 2:*

The film opens to Andy preparing to leave for cowboy camp. Before he leaves Andy wants to play with Woody one last time – but in the process ends up tearing Woody’s arm and has to leave him behind on the shelf. Through a series of misadventures Woody ends up on a yard sale table and is stolen by a greedy toy collector named Al. 

Unbeknownst to Woody, he is a valuable collectable doll and the final piece in Al’s plan to sell the entire “Woody’s Roundup” gang of toys to a Japanese museum. Woody meets three other toys that are part of his gang, Jessie the cowgirl, Stinky Pete the prospector and Bullseye, Woody’s trusty toy steed. 

When they discover Woody is missing, Buzz, Slinky, Mr. Potatohead, Rex and Hamm decide to enact a crazy rescue plan and save woody from being sold into a museum case. The toys on both sides have plenty of misadventures as they race against time to save Woody and get back before Andy returns from camp.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3755&w=l[/img]

*Video*:5stars:

Despite the age of these films – 11 and 15 years at the time of my writing this – they come to Blu-Ray looking extremely good. Pixar has not only re-rendered the films – they have also used new techniques to insert reflections and point light sources that were not in the original releases. The original issues with the films including unrealistic human motion are still present – but everything about these releases looks an order of magnitude better than they have in the past. 


Toy Story comes to Blu-Ray in an AVC endoded 1080p format with an average bitrate of 23.5 mbps. Toy Story 2 comes to Blu-Ray in a 1080p AVC endode with an average bitrate of 24.35 mbps. These are impressive transfers with vibrant color palettes and superb depth of field. With the added benefit of new rendering technologies these do not look like dated films in any but a handful of scenes. The trees on the side of the road as Andy is taken to the pizza place are most definitely outdated – but beyond this minor gripe it’s hard to believe that these are 10+ years old.


Since Toy Story and Toy Story 2 were produced and rendered entirely in the digital domain it should come as no surprise that we have no DNR or grain issues to be concerned with. What we do have are perfectly faithful transfers of the films as it was recently re-released into theaters complete with beautifully re-rendered lighting, reflection and shadow effects. In Toy Story the lack of detail in certain shots may detract from the overall experience slightly but this film still comes extremely close to attaining reference video quality. Toy Story 2 benefits from four years of technology advancements resulting in greater detail and enhanced textures and is truly a reference quality disc. 


*Audio*:5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3756&w=l[/img]


Toy Story features a 4.4 mbps DTS-MA HD lossless audio track that yet again does not disappoint. The film features an almost breathless use of the surround channels that truly increases immersion. The perfectly matched interplay between the dialogue of the center channel and the rich multi-faceted sound coming from the other channels keeps the audio mix interesting and lends the film an impressive theatrical realism. The LFE track is never overpowering but very well balanced for the individual scenes in the film. Overall this is a reference quality audio mix that will not disappoint – if you are a bass head you may find the title a little lacking – this is not due to poorly reproduced LFE but rather less LFE scenes in the film as a whole, Toy Story 2 may be more up your alley.


Toy Story 2 features a 4.0 mbps DTS-MA HD lossless audio track that sounds just as good as its predecessor with one added benefit - BASS. Toy Story 2 has plenty of deep, refined bass that will make all the bass heads out there grin. 

The LFE track in this film takes all the shortcomings of Toy Story’s LFE track, makes up for them and then some. Prodigious amounts of clean, deep bass are present at different times throughout the film and they lend it a real heft that elicits memories of Kung-Fu Panda and Wall-E.




*Extras*:4stars:



Most of the same features that were present on the 10th anniversary DVDs of Toy Story and Toy Story 2 are present on the Blu-Ray release. There are several new HD extras however most of them are “Studio Stores” which are nothing more than high definition stick figures paired with narration. If you were hoping to get an impressive new list of HD extras, you will be disappointed; if you were looking for the same great extras as before with just a little thrown in you should be quite satisfied.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3757&w=l[/img]








*Toy Story*

*Spoiler* 




•	“Toy Story 3 Sneak Peek: The Story” (2:07 – HD) 
•	“Buzz Lightyear Mission Logs: Blast Off” (3:28 – HD) 
•	“Paths to Pixar – Artists” (4:47 – HD) 
•	“3 Animated Studio Stories” 
- “Studio Stories: John Lasseter’s Car (1:28 – HD)
- “Studio Stories: Baby AJ (1:40 – HD)
- “Studio Stories: Scooter Races (2:18 – HD)
•	“Buzz Takes Manhattan” (2:12 – HD) 
•	“Black Friday: The Toy Story You Never Saw” (7:36 – HD) 
•	Audio Commentary with Director John Lassetter, Co-writer Andrew Stanton and others
•	“Making Toy Story” (20:20 – SD)
•	“Filmmakers Reflect” (16:35 – SD) 
•	“The Legacy of Toy Story” (11:44 – SD)
•	“Designing Toy Story” (6:13 – SD) 
•	“Deleted Scenes” (19:01 – SD) 
•	“Design Galleries” 
“Design” (14:29 – SD)
“Story” (14:01 – SD)
“Production” (11:20 – SD)
“Music & Sound” with “You’ve Got A Friend in Me” Music Video by Randy Newman featuring Lyle 
Lovett (2:15 – SD), “Designing Sound” (6:35 – SD) and “Randy Newman Demos” (17:30 – SD).
“Publicity” (10:26 – SD)





*Toy Story 2*

*Spoiler* 





•	(HD) Toy story 3 sneak peek – 2 minutes
•	Filmmaker’s commentary
•	(HD) Buzz Lightyear mission logs: International Space Station – 3 minute featurette with real footage/info on the space station
•	(HD) Paths to Pixar: Technical artists – 4 minute featurette
•	(HD) Studio stories: Toy story 2 sleep deprivation lab, Pinocchio, The movie vanishes – 6 minutes of fun stories as told by crew
•	(HD) Pixars’ Zoetrope – 2 minute documentary on Pixar’s implementation of the Zoetrope
•	(HD) Celebrating our friend Joe Ranft – 12 minute dedication piece

*Classic DVD Bonus features:*

•	Making Toy story 2 – 8 minute featurette
•	John Lasseter profile – 3 minute featurette
•	Cast of characters – 3 minute featurette
•	Toy box – 5 segments including outtakes, gag spots, autographed pictures and more
•	3 deleted scenes
•	Design – galleries
•	Production – 6 segments including production tour, special effects, and more
•	Music and sound
•	Publicity – Trailers, TV spots, character interviews and more
•	Bonus DVD of Toy story 2 Special Edition including Bonus content
•	Disney BD-Live enabled








[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=3758&w=l[/img]*Overall*:5stars:

As a self-admitted Pixar fan I was extremely happy to find out that Toy Story and Toy Story 2 were being re-released on Blu-Ray. Despite their ages of 11 and 15 years Toy Story 1 and 2 have been beautifully re-rendered and released to Blu-Ray with a reference quality video and audio transfer worthy of even the most critical owner’s library. All our favorite toys are alive and well and finally in high-definition along with a capable set of features and extras. 

In sum, whether you’re crazy about picture quality, audio quality or both – these films deliver. The classic comedy and writing remain unchanged and remains a pleasure to both view and own.
*Highly Recommended.​*


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Toy Story 1 & 2 - Blu-Ray Review*

*Technical Information:*


*Toy Story:*



Code:


                                                                                                                Total   Video                                             
Title                                                           Codec   Length  Movie Size      Disc Size       Bitrate Bitrate Main Audio Track                          Secondary Audio Track
-----                                                           ------  ------- --------------  --------------  ------- ------- ------------------                        ---------------------
00337.MPLS                                                      AVC     1:21:27 20,933,124,096  43,296,970,139  34.26   23.57   DTS-HD Master 5.1-ES 4429Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)DTS-HD Master 2.0 2116Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)




Code:


DISC INFO:

Disc Title:     TOY_STORY
Disc Size:      43,296,970,139 bytes
Protection:     AACS
BD-Java:        Yes
BDInfo:         0.5.3

PLAYLIST REPORT:

Name:                   00337.MPLS
Length:                 1:21:27 (h:m:s)
Size:                   20,933,124,096 bytes
Total Bitrate:          34.26 Mbps

VIDEO:

Codec                   Bitrate             Description     
-----                   -------             -----------     
MPEG-4 AVC Video        23573 kbps          1080p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / High Profile 4.1

AUDIO:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         4429 kbps       5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 4429 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital EX Audio          French          640 kbps        5.1-EX / 48 kHz / 640 kbps
Dolby Digital EX Audio          Spanish         640 kbps        5.1-EX / 48 kHz / 640 kbps
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         2116 kbps       2.0 / 48 kHz / 2116 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 2.0 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital Audio             English         192 kbps        2.0 / 48 kHz / 192 kbps / Dolby Surround
Dolby Digital Audio             English         192 kbps        2.0 / 48 kHz / 192 kbps / Dolby Surround

SUBTITLES:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
Presentation Graphics           English         53.065 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           English         77.399 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           French          30.499 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           French          69.169 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         38.955 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         66.610 kbps                     

FILES:

Name            Time In         Length          Size            Total Bitrate   
----            -------         ------          ----            -------------   
00066.M2TS      0:00:00.000     0:02:02.247     600,698,880     39,310          
00504.M2TS      0:02:02.247     0:02:14.259     568,295,424     33,863          
00401.M2TS      0:04:16.506     0:13:11.081     3,377,940,480   34,160          
00506.M2TS      0:17:27.588     0:00:20.478     87,287,808      34,099          
00402.M2TS      0:17:48.066     0:08:48.569     2,261,428,224   34,227          
00508.M2TS      0:26:36.636     0:00:18.852     79,976,448      33,938          
00403.M2TS      0:26:55.488     0:19:38.135     5,074,003,968   34,454          
00510.M2TS      0:46:33.624     0:00:50.800     197,099,520     31,039          
00404.M2TS      0:47:24.424     0:29:42.405     7,604,656,128   34,132          
00512.M2TS      1:17:06.830     0:03:33.004     908,537,856     34,123          
00538.M2TS      1:20:39.834     0:00:23.606     124,182,528     42,083          
00540.M2TS      1:21:03.441     0:00:23.982     49,016,832      16,351          

CHAPTERS:

Number          Time In         Length          Avg Video Rate  Max 1-Sec Rate  Max 1-Sec Time  Max 5-Sec Rate  Max 5-Sec Time  Max 10Sec Rate  Max 10Sec Time  Avg Frame Size  Max Frame Size  Max Frame Time  
------          -------         ------          --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  
1               0:00:00.000     0:02:02.247     28,818 kbps     38,129 kbps     00:00:31.573    34,346 kbps     00:00:26.985    34,099 kbps     00:00:49.799    150,192 bytes   558,956 bytes   00:00:29.029    
2               0:02:02.247     0:01:58.118     23,269 kbps     40,638 kbps     00:03:12.609    33,532 kbps     00:03:47.977    33,191 kbps     00:03:42.597    121,313 bytes   643,868 bytes   00:02:04.249    
3               0:04:00.365     0:02:33.653     23,698 kbps     35,960 kbps     00:05:42.633    33,516 kbps     00:04:01.699    30,629 kbps     00:05:19.610    123,552 bytes   587,561 bytes   00:04:01.366    
4               0:06:34.018     0:02:45.248     24,167 kbps     36,248 kbps     00:08:42.021    33,590 kbps     00:08:32.553    30,370 kbps     00:08:52.573    125,998 bytes   741,170 bytes   00:08:48.236    
5               0:09:19.267     0:04:57.714     23,203 kbps     35,971 kbps     00:10:23.622    30,700 kbps     00:13:16.629    28,747 kbps     00:12:15.651    120,968 bytes   672,886 bytes   00:13:09.371    
6               0:14:16.981     0:05:53.269     23,482 kbps     38,079 kbps     00:19:36.717    32,025 kbps     00:14:43.465    29,332 kbps     00:14:26.615    122,422 bytes   721,138 bytes   00:16:44.086    
7               0:20:10.250     0:02:06.960     22,494 kbps     35,037 kbps     00:21:27.536    33,259 kbps     00:20:51.667    29,677 kbps     00:20:49.665    117,276 bytes   640,402 bytes   00:21:44.845    
8               0:22:17.210     0:02:07.752     23,814 kbps     34,946 kbps     00:23:41.253    32,398 kbps     00:23:40.585    30,545 kbps     00:23:35.747    124,154 bytes   631,500 bytes   00:23:20.649    
9               0:24:24.963     0:01:36.262     23,623 kbps     36,845 kbps     00:25:43.500    30,986 kbps     00:25:00.999    29,381 kbps     00:24:55.994    123,160 bytes   736,322 bytes   00:25:23.772    
10              0:26:01.226     0:03:27.707     22,613 kbps     35,509 kbps     00:28:55.525    33,082 kbps     00:29:00.738    31,938 kbps     00:28:55.525    117,896 bytes   675,197 bytes   00:29:28.933    
11              0:29:28.933     0:00:40.415     21,713 kbps     31,938 kbps     00:29:52.749    25,697 kbps     00:29:51.497    24,008 kbps     00:29:49.704    113,201 bytes   720,385 bytes   00:29:52.790    
12              0:30:09.349     0:05:00.508     24,575 kbps     40,471 kbps     00:30:22.528    34,046 kbps     00:30:26.950    33,704 kbps     00:31:37.353    128,125 bytes   935,902 bytes   00:30:48.096    
13              0:35:09.857     0:04:15.546     23,721 kbps     41,087 kbps     00:39:24.195    33,570 kbps     00:36:13.129    31,122 kbps     00:36:12.253    123,673 bytes   711,526 bytes   00:38:34.937    
14              0:39:25.404     0:03:34.130     23,915 kbps     40,190 kbps     00:40:01.899    33,806 kbps     00:40:30.427    33,550 kbps     00:40:24.672    124,684 bytes   782,082 bytes   00:40:43.440    
15              0:42:59.535     0:00:43.793     17,657 kbps     23,750 kbps     00:43:06.375    20,739 kbps     00:43:02.496    19,830 kbps     00:43:00.285    92,054 bytes    490,690 bytes   00:43:04.540    
16              0:43:43.328     0:02:42.370     24,759 kbps     37,483 kbps     00:43:52.296    33,683 kbps     00:43:49.209    33,111 kbps     00:43:43.328    129,083 bytes   694,963 bytes   00:43:53.297    
17              0:46:25.699     0:00:54.471     22,492 kbps     33,794 kbps     00:46:32.623    31,211 kbps     00:46:28.619    26,564 kbps     00:46:25.824    117,263 bytes   454,624 bytes   00:47:02.903    
18              0:47:20.170     0:01:47.941     20,834 kbps     37,820 kbps     00:48:11.763    28,542 kbps     00:48:28.030    25,410 kbps     00:48:24.693    108,617 bytes   786,695 bytes   00:48:12.681    
19              0:49:08.111     0:02:00.411     26,210 kbps     37,201 kbps     00:49:21.833    33,670 kbps     00:50:34.698    33,350 kbps     00:50:32.320    136,648 bytes   629,729 bytes   00:50:56.303    
20              0:51:08.523     0:02:41.411     22,455 kbps     32,479 kbps     00:52:07.165    29,201 kbps     00:52:00.242    28,852 kbps     00:52:00.200    117,071 bytes   756,136 bytes   00:53:27.662    
21              0:53:49.934     0:02:33.778     26,423 kbps     36,227 kbps     00:55:31.911    33,745 kbps     00:56:13.786    33,325 kbps     00:56:13.161    137,755 bytes   649,263 bytes   00:55:28.283    
22              0:56:23.713     0:00:51.050     19,777 kbps     31,583 kbps     00:56:34.807    29,585 kbps     00:56:34.474    26,723 kbps     00:56:30.053    103,109 bytes   427,591 bytes   00:56:36.726    
23              0:57:14.764     0:04:26.307     22,653 kbps     34,860 kbps     01:00:42.472    29,206 kbps     01:00:07.228    27,602 kbps     01:00:10.982    118,100 bytes   674,847 bytes   01:00:42.513    
24              1:01:41.072     0:01:09.027     23,340 kbps     36,870 kbps     01:02:42.925    32,469 kbps     01:02:44.635    30,556 kbps     01:02:40.089    121,683 bytes   924,167 bytes   01:02:43.885    
25              1:02:50.099     0:01:58.993     23,018 kbps     35,350 kbps     01:04:06.842    32,734 kbps     01:03:37.647    31,577 kbps     01:03:33.267    120,005 bytes   755,321 bytes   01:03:58.876    
26              1:04:49.093     0:03:09.564     23,437 kbps     39,870 kbps     01:05:26.255    33,874 kbps     01:05:26.922    32,263 kbps     01:05:25.004    122,191 bytes   932,002 bytes   01:05:39.310    
27              1:07:58.657     0:05:11.644     24,700 kbps     42,688 kbps     01:10:19.715    34,405 kbps     01:11:23.445    33,864 kbps     01:11:08.931    128,774 bytes   936,216 bytes   01:11:26.198    
28              1:13:10.302     0:02:29.774     20,845 kbps     39,515 kbps     01:15:13.425    33,733 kbps     01:15:13.300    33,010 kbps     01:15:10.464    108,678 bytes   704,127 bytes   01:13:11.845    
29              1:15:40.077     0:01:28.296     22,972 kbps     37,179 kbps     01:15:48.460    29,124 kbps     01:15:56.677    26,886 kbps     01:16:54.484    119,763 bytes   607,682 bytes   01:15:52.047    
30              1:17:08.373     0:04:19.050     23,132 kbps     39,242 kbps     01:20:46.424    34,985 kbps     01:20:42.420    34,027 kbps     01:20:41.044    120,620 bytes   569,322 bytes   01:20:46.841    

STREAM DIAGNOSTICS:

File            PID             Type            Codec           Language                Seconds                 Bitrate                 Bytes           Packets         
----            ---             ----            -----           --------                --------------          --------------          -------------   -----           
00066.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     122.080                 28,821                  439,812,033     2,391,985       
00066.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           122.080                 4,198                   64,062,648      367,213         
00066.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           122.080                 2,075                   31,662,736      190,984         
00066.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           122.080                 192                     2,934,528       19,105          
00066.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            122.080                 641                     9,781,760       57,315          
00066.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           122.080                 641                     9,781,760       57,315          
00066.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           122.080                 192                     2,934,528       19,105          
00066.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           122.080                 31                      469,347         2,689           
00066.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            122.080                 20                      303,027         1,746           
00066.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           122.080                 25                      383,820         2,179           
00066.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           122.080                 63                      966,800         5,453           
00066.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            122.080                 58                      879,601         4,978           
00066.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           122.080                 51                      777,164         4,428           
00504.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     134.092                 23,173                  388,412,212     2,112,814       
00504.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           134.092                 4,452                   74,621,856      426,518         
00504.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           134.092                 2,126                   35,642,520      214,634         
00504.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           134.092                 192                     3,222,528       20,980          
00504.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            134.092                 641                     10,741,760      62,940          
00504.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           134.092                 641                     10,741,760      62,940          
00504.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           134.092                 192                     3,222,528       20,980          
00504.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           134.092                 65                      1,089,180       6,260           
00504.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            134.092                 38                      635,012         3,721           
00504.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           134.092                 45                      757,306         4,400           
00504.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           134.092                 83                      1,389,962       7,872           
00504.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            134.092                 73                      1,216,479       6,903           
00504.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           134.092                 45                      757,306         4,400           
00401.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     790.915                 23,503                  2,323,623,544   12,639,456      
00401.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           790.915                 4,370                   432,051,164     2,471,443       
00401.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           790.915                 2,105                   208,139,000     1,253,565       
00401.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           790.915                 192                     18,986,496      123,610         
00401.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            790.915                 640                     63,288,320      370,830         
00401.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           790.915                 640                     63,288,320      370,830         
00401.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           790.915                 192                     18,986,496      123,610         
00401.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           790.915                 70                      6,874,159       39,021          
00401.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            790.915                 40                      3,909,049       22,503          
00401.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           790.915                 54                      5,306,804       30,243          
00401.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           790.915                 78                      7,728,033       43,764          
00401.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            790.915                 72                      7,126,581       40,473          
00401.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           790.915                 67                      6,594,762       37,590          
00506.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     20.312                  23,695                  60,161,210      327,242         
00506.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           20.312                  4,233                   10,748,296      61,563          
00506.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           20.312                  2,095                   5,320,112       32,041          
00506.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           20.312                  194                     491,520         3,200           
00506.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            20.312                  645                     1,638,400       9,600           
00506.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           20.312                  645                     1,638,400       9,600           
00506.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           20.312                  194                     491,520         3,200           
00506.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           20.312                  89                      225,908         1,274           
00506.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            20.312                  80                      203,943         1,161           
00506.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           20.312                  91                      231,776         1,314           
00506.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           20.312                  95                      240,175         1,351           
00506.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            20.312                  88                      224,643         1,267           
00506.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           20.312                  78                      198,774         1,120           
00402.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     528.403                 23,505                  1,552,526,002   8,445,004       
00402.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           528.403                 4,430                   292,615,596     1,672,628       
00402.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           528.403                 2,121                   140,112,424     842,902         
00402.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           528.403                 192                     12,685,824      82,590          
00402.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            528.403                 640                     42,286,080      247,770         
00402.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           528.403                 640                     42,286,080      247,770         
00402.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           528.403                 192                     12,685,824      82,590          
00402.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           528.403                 60                      3,994,520       22,832          
00402.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            528.403                 38                      2,503,403       14,448          
00402.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           528.403                 45                      2,988,284       17,112          
00402.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           528.403                 81                      5,331,127       30,169          
00402.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            528.403                 73                      4,821,515       27,408          
00402.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           528.403                 73                      4,801,887       27,320          
00508.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     18.685                  23,709                  55,376,302      301,222         
00508.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           18.685                  4,331                   10,116,520      57,896          
00508.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           18.685                  2,087                   4,874,012       29,195          
00508.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           18.685                  194                     453,120         2,950           
00508.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            18.685                  647                     1,510,400       8,850           
00508.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           18.685                  647                     1,510,400       8,850           
00508.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           18.685                  194                     453,120         2,950           
00508.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           18.685                  27                      62,393          366             
00508.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            18.685                  13                      31,171          182             
00508.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           18.685                  12                      27,781          164             
00508.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           18.685                  90                      209,620         1,186           
00508.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            18.685                  78                      182,367         1,038           
00508.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           18.685                  79                      185,555         1,054           
00403.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     1177.968                23,681                  3,486,940,805   18,967,268      
00403.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           1177.968                4,498                   662,245,468     3,782,834       
00403.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           1177.968                2,124                   312,814,580     1,882,264       
00403.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           1177.968                192                     28,275,456      184,085         
00403.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            1177.968                640                     94,251,520      552,255         
00403.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           1177.968                640                     94,251,520      552,255         
00403.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           1177.968                192                     28,275,456      184,085         
00403.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           1177.968                56                      8,231,772       46,986          
00403.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            1177.968                30                      4,392,165       25,411          
00403.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           1177.968                40                      5,869,709       33,536          
00403.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           1177.968                76                      11,248,579      63,743          
00403.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            1177.968                69                      10,104,394      57,521          
00403.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           1177.968                66                      9,708,603       55,384          
00510.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     50.676                  20,607                  130,531,732     710,118         
00510.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           50.676                  4,195                   26,571,160      152,323         
00510.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           50.676                  2,138                   13,544,592      81,408          
00510.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           50.676                  193                     1,219,584       7,940           
00510.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            50.676                  642                     4,065,280       23,820          
00510.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           50.676                  642                     4,065,280       23,820          
00510.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           50.676                  193                     1,219,584       7,940           
00510.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           50.676                  104                     661,159         3,725           
00510.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            50.676                  59                      374,698         2,142           
00510.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           50.676                  87                      551,844         3,126           
00510.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           50.676                  89                      564,920         3,190           
00510.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            50.676                  77                      487,537         2,770           
00510.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           50.676                  70                      443,607         2,530           
00404.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     1782.239                23,407                  5,214,669,246   28,365,592      
00404.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           1782.239                4,483                   998,786,344     5,706,355       
00404.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           1782.239                2,125                   473,366,048     2,844,577       
00404.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           1782.239                192                     42,778,368      278,505         
00404.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            1782.239                640                     142,594,560     835,515         
00404.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           1782.239                640                     142,594,560     835,515         
00404.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           1782.239                192                     42,778,368      278,505         
00404.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           1782.239                46                      10,236,800      58,963          
00404.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            1782.239                26                      5,890,165       34,246          
00404.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           1782.239                33                      7,249,244       41,741          
00404.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           1782.239                77                      17,113,958      97,069          
00404.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            1782.239                68                      15,042,566      85,803          
00404.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           1782.239                67                      14,969,261      85,473          
00512.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     212.838                 23,440                  623,621,111     3,392,221       
00512.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           212.838                 4,499                   119,681,264     683,782         
00512.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           212.838                 2,110                   56,141,860      339,001         
00512.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           212.838                 192                     5,112,576       33,285          
00512.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            212.838                 641                     17,041,920      99,855          
00512.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           212.838                 641                     17,041,920      99,855          
00512.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           212.838                 192                     5,112,576       33,285          
00512.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           212.838                 22                      573,795         3,291           
00512.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            212.838                 15                      390,019         2,288           
00512.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           212.838                 16                      431,856         2,517           
00512.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           212.838                 84                      2,241,481       12,687          
00512.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            212.838                 74                      1,960,985       11,150          
00512.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           212.838                 77                      2,041,437       11,610          
00538.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     23.482                  32,609                  95,716,015      520,514         
00538.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           23.482                  3,315                   9,730,876       56,589          
00538.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           23.482                  1,985                   5,826,684       35,470          
00538.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           23.482                  193                     566,784         3,690           
00538.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            23.482                  644                     1,889,280       11,070          
00538.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           23.482                  644                     1,889,280       11,070          
00538.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           23.482                  193                     566,784         3,690           
00538.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           23.482                  0                       70              7               
00538.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            23.482                  0                       70              7               
00538.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           23.482                  0                       70              7               
00538.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           23.482                  85                      250,686         1,423           
00538.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            23.482                  72                      210,616         1,204           
00538.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           23.482                  73                      215,293         1,229           
00540.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     23.815                  10,068                  29,970,834      163,193         
00540.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           23.815                  1,571                   4,677,920       29,237          
00540.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           23.815                  1,728                   5,143,920       31,986          
00540.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           23.815                  193                     576,000         3,750           
00540.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3             fra (French)            23.815                  645                     1,920,000       11,250          
00540.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3             spa (Spanish)           23.815                  645                     1,920,000       11,250          
00540.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           23.815                  193                     576,000         3,750           
00540.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           23.815                  0                       70              7               
00540.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            23.815                  0                       70              7               
00540.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           23.815                  0                       70              7               
00540.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           23.815                  0                       70              7               
00540.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            23.815                  0                       70              7               
00540.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           23.815                  0                       70              7


----------



## Dave Upton

*Re: Toy Story 1 & 2 - Blu-Ray Review*

*Toy Story 2*




Code:


                                                                                                                Total   Video                                             
Title                                                           Codec   Length  Movie Size      Disc Size       Bitrate Bitrate Main Audio Track                          Secondary Audio Track
-----                                                           ------  ------- --------------  --------------  ------- ------- ------------------                        ---------------------
00201.MPLS                                                      AVC     1:32:55 24,122,732,544  42,999,034,311  34.61   24.35   DTS-HD Master 5.1-ES 4025Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)DTS-HD Master 2.0 2078Kbps (48kHz/24-bit)




Code:


DISC INFO:

Disc Title:     TOY_STORY_2_USA
Disc Size:      42,999,034,311 bytes
Protection:     AACS
BD-Java:        Yes
BDInfo:         0.5.3

PLAYLIST REPORT:

Name:                   00201.MPLS
Length:                 1:32:55 (h:m:s)
Size:                   24,122,732,544 bytes
Total Bitrate:          34.61 Mbps

VIDEO:

Codec                   Bitrate             Description     
-----                   -------             -----------     
MPEG-4 AVC Video        24352 kbps          1080p / 23.976 fps / 16:9 / High Profile 4.1

AUDIO:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         4025 kbps       5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 4025 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 5.1-ES / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital EX Audio          French          640 kbps        5.1-EX / 48 kHz / 640 kbps
Dolby Digital EX Audio          Spanish         640 kbps        5.1-EX / 48 kHz / 640 kbps
DTS-HD Master Audio             English         2078 kbps       2.0 / 48 kHz / 2078 kbps / 24-bit (DTS Core: 2.0 / 48 kHz / 1509 kbps / 24-bit)
Dolby Digital Audio             English         192 kbps        2.0 / 48 kHz / 192 kbps / Dolby Surround
Dolby Digital Audio             English         192 kbps        2.0 / 48 kHz / 192 kbps / Dolby Surround

SUBTITLES:

Codec                           Language        Bitrate         Description     
-----                           --------        -------         -----------     
Presentation Graphics           English         48.897 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           English         70.633 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           French          36.349 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           French          70.672 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         38.304 kbps                     
Presentation Graphics           Spanish         67.714 kbps                     

FILES:

Name            Time In         Length          Size            Total Bitrate   
----            -------         ------          ----            -------------   
00375.M2TS      0:00:00.000     0:00:44.502     243,314,688     43,739          
00496.M2TS      0:00:44.502     0:00:52.844     249,827,328     37,821          
00377.M2TS      0:01:37.347     0:02:02.956     696,766,464     45,334          
00521.M2TS      0:03:40.303     0:00:44.461     188,504,064     33,918          
00379.M2TS      0:04:24.764     0:13:45.449     3,525,685,248   34,170          
00500.M2TS      0:18:10.214     0:00:26.860     112,588,800     33,533          
00381.M2TS      0:18:37.074     0:13:55.584     3,633,229,824   34,785          
00502.M2TS      0:32:32.658     0:00:33.116     137,005,056     33,097          
00489.M2TS      0:33:05.775     0:06:58.876     1,783,142,400   34,056          
00504.M2TS      0:40:04.652     0:00:40.290     170,072,064     33,769          
00383.M2TS      0:40:44.942     0:02:15.385     588,066,816     34,749          
00506.M2TS      0:43:00.327     0:00:29.154     121,989,120     33,474          
00385.M2TS      0:43:29.481     0:07:18.396     1,863,659,520   34,009          
00508.M2TS      0:50:47.878     0:00:45.420     185,905,152     32,744          
00388.M2TS      0:51:33.298     0:33:35.346     8,714,594,304   34,593          
00510.M2TS      1:25:08.645     0:00:39.330     166,336,512     33,833          
00390.M2TS      1:25:47.976     0:06:12.997     1,569,226,752   33,657          
00542.M2TS      1:32:00.973     0:00:22.605     124,790,784     44,162          
00543.M2TS      1:32:23.579     0:00:31.990     48,027,648      12,011          

CHAPTERS:

Number          Time In         Length          Avg Video Rate  Max 1-Sec Rate  Max 1-Sec Time  Max 5-Sec Rate  Max 5-Sec Time  Max 10Sec Rate  Max 10Sec Time  Avg Frame Size  Max Frame Size  Max Frame Time  
------          -------         ------          --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  --------------  
1               0:00:00.000     0:01:23.583     31,629 kbps     38,086 kbps     00:01:16.242    34,750 kbps     00:01:12.322    34,002 kbps     00:00:13.263    164,814 bytes   562,645 bytes   00:00:29.029    
2               0:01:23.583     0:03:24.704     30,114 kbps     41,457 kbps     00:02:28.439    35,228 kbps     00:02:10.088    34,539 kbps     00:02:05.083    156,999 bytes   880,371 bytes   00:02:15.093    
3               0:04:48.287     0:02:47.500     23,181 kbps     35,110 kbps     00:06:58.501    30,006 kbps     00:04:48.413    28,551 kbps     00:04:48.287    120,856 bytes   621,093 bytes   00:07:09.554    
4               0:07:35.788     0:03:05.143     23,860 kbps     36,986 kbps     00:07:52.430    33,685 kbps     00:08:07.445    31,773 kbps     00:08:03.274    124,394 bytes   702,127 bytes   00:09:21.936    
5               0:10:40.931     0:01:13.865     24,416 kbps     36,837 kbps     00:10:45.394    33,917 kbps     00:10:41.474    33,540 kbps     00:10:41.599    127,295 bytes   680,041 bytes   00:10:46.312    
6               0:11:54.797     0:00:52.302     21,483 kbps     35,073 kbps     00:12:03.055    32,239 kbps     00:12:00.010    25,853 kbps     00:11:57.341    112,003 bytes   453,001 bytes   00:12:19.780    
7               0:12:47.099     0:02:42.829     23,878 kbps     38,389 kbps     00:15:26.050    33,370 kbps     00:15:22.046    31,019 kbps     00:15:19.918    124,488 bytes   892,114 bytes   00:15:28.802    
8               0:15:29.928     0:02:45.915     24,492 kbps     38,988 kbps     00:17:14.324    33,871 kbps     00:17:25.169    33,453 kbps     00:17:19.580    127,689 bytes   932,921 bytes   00:15:34.725    
9               0:18:15.844     0:02:01.746     24,168 kbps     34,538 kbps     00:18:22.434    29,989 kbps     00:18:19.806    26,931 kbps     00:18:20.265    126,003 bytes   636,235 bytes   00:18:49.878    
10              0:20:17.591     0:03:56.444     23,753 kbps     35,987 kbps     00:24:08.238    33,635 kbps     00:24:04.234    31,605 kbps     00:24:01.481    123,837 bytes   639,213 bytes   00:23:28.323    
11              0:24:14.035     0:01:40.350     24,922 kbps     35,777 kbps     00:24:28.925    33,603 kbps     00:24:28.925    33,213 kbps     00:24:27.799    129,930 bytes   685,126 bytes   00:25:25.565    
12              0:25:54.386     0:04:37.735     25,227 kbps     37,154 kbps     00:28:54.899    33,521 kbps     00:25:59.224    33,031 kbps     00:25:56.721    131,520 bytes   658,736 bytes   00:30:20.360    
13              0:30:32.121     0:01:16.326     25,375 kbps     38,702 kbps     00:30:53.977    34,280 kbps     00:30:50.014    33,187 kbps     00:30:50.014    132,292 bytes   923,525 bytes   00:30:54.936    
14              0:31:48.448     0:01:03.021     26,984 kbps     36,415 kbps     00:32:39.957    34,046 kbps     00:32:43.127    33,759 kbps     00:32:38.122    140,680 bytes   640,990 bytes   00:32:12.388    
15              0:32:51.469     0:03:53.524     20,943 kbps     38,213 kbps     00:35:06.145    34,186 kbps     00:34:16.137    31,609 kbps     00:34:13.134    109,190 bytes   640,830 bytes   00:34:21.726    
16              0:36:44.994     0:02:24.143     27,752 kbps     40,101 kbps     00:37:52.770    34,259 kbps     00:37:22.114    33,706 kbps     00:37:23.074    144,684 bytes   827,288 bytes   00:37:14.190    
17              0:39:09.138     0:00:43.918     21,744 kbps     39,077 kbps     00:39:51.680    31,420 kbps     00:39:47.676    24,961 kbps     00:39:42.796    113,361 bytes   555,112 bytes   00:39:17.771    
18              0:39:53.057     0:01:13.281     23,574 kbps     39,025 kbps     00:39:53.432    32,016 kbps     00:40:06.737    29,242 kbps     00:40:06.237    122,905 bytes   901,905 bytes   00:39:55.351    
19              0:41:06.338     0:01:19.871     25,388 kbps     35,017 kbps     00:41:14.305    33,371 kbps     00:41:19.268    33,190 kbps     00:41:14.263    132,359 bytes   592,876 bytes   00:42:00.517    
20              0:42:26.210     0:02:15.134     23,834 kbps     38,387 kbps     00:44:38.842    34,355 kbps     00:42:42.476    31,731 kbps     00:42:37.513    124,258 bytes   936,193 bytes   00:42:54.655    
21              0:44:41.345     0:02:17.220     25,714 kbps     38,353 kbps     00:46:57.064    33,866 kbps     00:46:52.476    32,314 kbps     00:46:28.118    134,063 bytes   908,592 bytes   00:46:57.481    
22              0:46:58.565     0:06:25.384     23,266 kbps     40,260 kbps     00:49:13.784    34,535 kbps     00:49:09.780    33,907 kbps     00:51:27.292    121,300 bytes   925,911 bytes   00:51:37.302    
23              0:53:23.950     0:02:55.967     24,810 kbps     37,192 kbps     00:56:05.403    33,623 kbps     00:54:15.960    31,463 kbps     00:54:13.958    129,346 bytes   650,957 bytes   00:56:16.956    
24              0:56:19.918     0:04:50.123     24,134 kbps     38,135 kbps     00:57:10.134    33,905 kbps     00:56:53.910    33,485 kbps     00:59:01.913    125,825 bytes   827,031 bytes   00:59:22.934    
25              1:01:10.041     0:01:04.230     24,898 kbps     34,857 kbps     01:02:12.770    32,038 kbps     01:02:08.891    30,197 kbps     01:02:04.262    129,808 bytes   557,399 bytes   01:01:14.170    
26              1:02:14.272     0:02:09.629     24,937 kbps     36,304 kbps     01:03:01.110    33,334 kbps     01:02:57.106    31,248 kbps     01:03:28.846    130,010 bytes   639,869 bytes   01:03:02.111    
27              1:04:23.901     0:03:36.507     21,994 kbps     32,988 kbps     01:07:22.413    28,686 kbps     01:07:18.617    26,486 kbps     01:07:13.404    114,664 bytes   864,460 bytes   01:07:24.415    
28              1:08:00.409     0:01:51.778     22,812 kbps     36,387 kbps     01:09:45.973    27,397 kbps     01:09:46.223    25,463 kbps     01:08:20.429    118,931 bytes   552,455 bytes   01:09:49.768    
29              1:09:52.187     0:02:35.280     26,826 kbps     36,104 kbps     01:10:38.358    33,542 kbps     01:11:10.307    32,986 kbps     01:10:53.081    139,856 bytes   625,856 bytes   01:12:10.075    
30              1:12:27.467     0:02:31.025     24,361 kbps     37,203 kbps     01:14:53.363    34,478 kbps     01:14:52.821    29,211 kbps     01:14:48.483    127,005 bytes   640,025 bytes   01:12:28.468    
31              1:14:58.493     0:02:29.816     27,045 kbps     37,868 kbps     01:17:08.748    33,839 kbps     01:16:43.849    33,520 kbps     01:16:46.935    140,999 bytes   554,064 bytes   01:17:08.790    
32              1:17:28.310     0:02:17.971     21,841 kbps     34,346 kbps     01:18:17.901    33,057 kbps     01:18:13.688    31,678 kbps     01:18:12.812    113,869 bytes   482,982 bytes   01:17:34.608    
33              1:19:46.281     0:01:49.526     25,354 kbps     38,589 kbps     01:21:26.423    33,858 kbps     01:21:22.460    33,318 kbps     01:21:04.818    132,185 bytes   470,076 bytes   01:20:20.398    
34              1:21:35.807     0:04:13.169     23,237 kbps     41,351 kbps     01:21:45.275    34,262 kbps     01:25:41.803    32,583 kbps     01:25:24.494    121,148 bytes   713,298 bytes   01:25:03.514    
35              1:25:48.977     0:07:06.592     22,714 kbps     38,341 kbps     01:32:07.438    34,632 kbps     01:32:02.683    34,020 kbps     01:32:01.015    118,432 bytes   566,564 bytes   01:30:16.911    

STREAM DIAGNOSTICS:

File            PID             Type            Codec           Language                Seconds                 Bitrate                 Bytes           Packets         
----            ---             ----            -----           --------                --------------          --------------          -------------   -----           
00375.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     44.419                  33,557                  186,320,814     1,013,236       
00375.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           44.419                  3,912                   21,723,648      124,986         
00375.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           44.419                  2,030                   11,270,484      68,206          
00375.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           44.419                  192                     1,068,288       6,955           
00375.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            44.419                  641                     3,560,960       20,865          
00375.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           44.419                  641                     3,560,960       20,865          
00375.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           44.419                  192                     1,068,288       6,955           
00375.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           44.419                  2                       11,515          69              
00375.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            44.419                  0                       70              7               
00375.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           44.419                  0                       70              7               
00375.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           44.419                  37                      206,939         1,185           
00375.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            44.419                  40                      220,769         1,266           
00375.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           44.419                  35                      196,449         1,120           
00496.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     52.678                  27,437                  180,662,880     982,596         
00496.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           52.678                  4,205                   27,689,056      158,739         
00496.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           52.678                  2,087                   13,741,188      82,459          
00496.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           52.678                  193                     1,268,736       8,260           
00496.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            52.678                  642                     4,229,120       24,780          
00496.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           52.678                  642                     4,229,120       24,780          
00496.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           52.678                  193                     1,268,736       8,260           
00496.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           52.678                  2                       12,741          76              
00496.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            52.678                  0                       70              7               
00496.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           52.678                  0                       70              7               
00496.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           52.678                  89                      583,610         3,290           
00496.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            52.678                  83                      543,654         3,067           
00496.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           52.678                  83                      544,222         3,080           
00377.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     122.789                 34,046                  522,562,123     2,841,967       
00377.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           122.789                 4,616                   70,854,480      404,142         
00377.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           122.789                 2,185                   33,529,720      201,244         
00377.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           122.789                 192                     2,951,424       19,215          
00377.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            122.789                 641                     9,838,080       57,645          
00377.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           122.789                 641                     9,838,080       57,645          
00377.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           122.789                 192                     2,951,424       19,215          
00377.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           122.789                 23                      348,328         2,014           
00377.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            122.789                 6                       86,267          496             
00377.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           122.789                 7                       111,369         632             
00377.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           122.789                 81                      1,247,981       7,053           
00377.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            122.789                 79                      1,209,472       6,851           
00377.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           122.789                 78                      1,190,702       6,757           
00521.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     44.336                  23,445                  129,934,222     706,793         
00521.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           44.336                  4,395                   24,357,460      139,275         
00521.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           44.336                  2,122                   11,762,224      70,884          
00521.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           44.336                  193                     1,067,520       6,950           
00521.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            44.336                  642                     3,558,400       20,850          
00521.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           44.336                  642                     3,558,400       20,850          
00521.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           44.336                  193                     1,067,520       6,950           
00521.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           44.336                  11                      63,626          372             
00521.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            44.336                  3                       14,795          87              
00521.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           44.336                  3                       15,088          89              
00521.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           44.336                  77                      428,386         2,421           
00521.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            44.336                  79                      435,826         2,460           
00521.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           44.336                  73                      406,829         2,304           
00379.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     825.283                 23,906                  2,466,152,300   13,414,568      
00379.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           825.283                 4,048                   417,580,936     2,398,202       
00379.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           825.283                 2,073                   213,873,272     1,284,809       
00379.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           825.283                 192                     19,811,328      128,980         
00379.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            825.283                 640                     66,037,760      386,940         
00379.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           825.283                 640                     66,037,760      386,940         
00379.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           825.283                 192                     19,811,328      128,980         
00379.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           825.283                 56                      5,809,836       33,136          
00379.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            825.283                 41                      4,178,854       23,975          
00379.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           825.283                 42                      4,328,975       24,846          
00379.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           825.283                 72                      7,376,716       41,779          
00379.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            825.283                 72                      7,395,778       41,935          
00379.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           825.283                 69                      7,084,147       40,202          
00500.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     26.693                  23,603                  78,755,699      428,403         
00500.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           26.693                  3,950                   13,179,712      75,837          
00500.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           26.693                  2,048                   6,832,480       40,927          
00500.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           26.693                  193                     645,120         4,200           
00500.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            26.693                  644                     2,150,400       12,600          
00500.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           26.693                  644                     2,150,400       12,600          
00500.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           26.693                  193                     645,120         4,200           
00500.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           26.693                  28                      93,019          531             
00500.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            26.693                  28                      94,715          541             
00500.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           26.693                  33                      110,087         624             
00500.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           26.693                  91                      305,119         1,724           
00500.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            26.693                  88                      292,018         1,653           
00500.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           26.693                  87                      290,376         1,645           
00381.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     835.418                 24,603                  2,569,203,692   13,974,724      
00381.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           835.418                 3,926                   409,955,524     2,358,024       
00381.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           835.418                 2,064                   215,564,668     1,295,616       
00381.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           835.418                 192                     20,054,784      130,565         
00381.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            835.418                 640                     66,849,280      391,695         
00381.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           835.418                 640                     66,849,280      391,695         
00381.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           835.418                 192                     20,054,784      130,565         
00381.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           835.418                 59                      6,112,775       34,862          
00381.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            835.418                 46                      4,783,944       27,425          
00381.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           835.418                 47                      4,958,677       28,374          
00381.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           835.418                 75                      7,798,852       44,122          
00381.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            835.418                 76                      7,955,673       45,021          
00381.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           835.418                 72                      7,474,098       42,379          
00502.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     32.991                  23,301                  96,091,632      522,700         
00502.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           32.991                  3,832                   15,803,916      91,022          
00502.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           32.991                  2,041                   8,416,760       50,558          
00502.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           32.991                  193                     794,880         5,175           
00502.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            32.991                  642                     2,649,600       15,525          
00502.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           32.991                  642                     2,649,600       15,525          
00502.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           32.991                  193                     794,880         5,175           
00502.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           32.991                  34                      141,950         805             
00502.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            32.991                  18                      73,825          422             
00502.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           32.991                  24                      97,505          557             
00502.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           32.991                  72                      296,166         1,675           
00502.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            32.991                  72                      295,911         1,673           
00502.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           32.991                  70                      287,824         1,629           
00489.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     418.710                 23,905                  1,251,136,672   6,805,528       
00489.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           418.710                 4,000                   209,335,256     1,202,862       
00489.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           418.710                 2,075                   108,578,252     652,349         
00489.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           418.710                 192                     10,053,120      65,450          
00489.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            418.710                 640                     33,510,400      196,350         
00489.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           418.710                 640                     33,510,400      196,350         
00489.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           418.710                 192                     10,053,120      65,450          
00489.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           418.710                 38                      1,992,100       11,472          
00489.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            418.710                 25                      1,322,111       7,603           
00489.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           418.710                 28                      1,451,159       8,313           
00489.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           418.710                 70                      3,664,346       20,811          
00489.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            418.710                 70                      3,663,303       20,838          
00489.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           418.710                 66                      3,470,617       19,764          
00504.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     40.123                  23,614                  118,434,594     644,233         
00504.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           40.123                  4,058                   20,352,656      116,913         
00504.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           40.123                  2,097                   10,515,096      63,135          
00504.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           40.123                  193                     967,680         6,300           
00504.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            40.123                  643                     3,225,600       18,900          
00504.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           40.123                  643                     3,225,600       18,900          
00504.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           40.123                  193                     967,680         6,300           
00504.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           40.123                  41                      207,042         1,185           
00504.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            40.123                  29                      143,889         835             
00504.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           40.123                  32                      160,872         928             
00504.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           40.123                  80                      401,278         2,274           
00504.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            40.123                  81                      406,755         2,302           
00504.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           40.123                  78                      390,992         2,223           
00383.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     135.218                 24,740                  418,168,912     2,274,551       
00383.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           135.218                 3,934                   66,487,804      382,512         
00383.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           135.218                 2,044                   34,540,140      207,230         
00383.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           135.218                 192                     3,249,408       21,155          
00383.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            135.218                 641                     10,831,360      63,465          
00383.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           135.218                 641                     10,831,360      63,465          
00383.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           135.218                 192                     3,249,408       21,155          
00383.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           135.218                 16                      266,243         1,536           
00383.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            135.218                 12                      201,415         1,150           
00383.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           135.218                 12                      201,769         1,152           
00383.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           135.218                 74                      1,258,124       7,160           
00383.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            135.218                 73                      1,225,724       6,979           
00383.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           135.218                 71                      1,193,148       6,798           
00506.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     28.987                  23,584                  85,455,111      464,842         
00506.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           28.987                  3,863                   13,997,176      80,574          
00506.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           28.987                  2,063                   7,473,884       44,796          
00506.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           28.987                  193                     700,416         4,560           
00506.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            28.987                  644                     2,334,720       13,680          
00506.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           28.987                  644                     2,334,720       13,680          
00506.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           28.987                  193                     700,416         4,560           
00506.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           28.987                  45                      161,867         921             
00506.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            28.987                  35                      128,267         731             
00506.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           28.987                  37                      132,918         756             
00506.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           28.987                  89                      321,073         1,812           
00506.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            28.987                  84                      302,727         1,711           
00506.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           28.987                  85                      307,147         1,736           
00385.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     438.229                 23,913                  1,309,921,238   7,125,278       
00385.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           438.229                 3,902                   213,761,612     1,229,736       
00385.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           438.229                 2,067                   113,206,960     680,826         
00385.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           438.229                 192                     10,521,600      68,500          
00385.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            438.229                 640                     35,072,000      205,500         
00385.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           438.229                 640                     35,072,000      205,500         
00385.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           438.229                 192                     10,521,600      68,500          
00385.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           438.229                 52                      2,841,185       16,226          
00385.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            438.229                 43                      2,352,287       13,510          
00385.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           438.229                 44                      2,424,349       13,911          
00385.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           438.229                 71                      3,865,894       21,967          
00385.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            438.229                 70                      3,814,835       21,700          
00385.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           438.229                 66                      3,629,720       20,693          
00508.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     45.254                  22,919                  129,646,205     705,222         
00508.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           45.254                  3,828                   21,656,152      124,861         
00508.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           45.254                  2,027                   11,468,392      68,595          
00508.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           45.254                  193                     1,090,560       7,100           
00508.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            45.254                  643                     3,635,200       21,300          
00508.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           45.254                  643                     3,635,200       21,300          
00508.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           45.254                  193                     1,090,560       7,100           
00508.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           45.254                  35                      198,531         1,153           
00508.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            45.254                  36                      201,999         1,173           
00508.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           45.254                  28                      156,278         922             
00508.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           45.254                  82                      461,330         2,620           
00508.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            45.254                  89                      503,026         2,848           
00508.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           45.254                  79                      447,274         2,542           
00388.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     2015.180                24,232                  6,103,939,431   33,201,891      
00388.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           2015.180                4,113                   1,036,166,384   5,945,576       
00388.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           2015.180                2,098                   528,538,792     3,177,777       
00388.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           2015.180                192                     48,368,640      314,900         
00388.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            2015.180                640                     161,228,800     944,700         
00388.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           2015.180                640                     161,228,800     944,700         
00388.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           2015.180                192                     48,368,640      314,900         
00388.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           2015.180                51                      12,733,502      72,807          
00388.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            2015.180                38                      9,484,883       54,484          
00388.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           2015.180                41                      10,229,756      58,601          
00388.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           2015.180                69                      17,298,873      98,213          
00388.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            2015.180                68                      17,233,036      97,955          
00388.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           2015.180                66                      16,597,175      94,466          
00510.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     39.164                  23,362                  114,370,007     622,141         
00510.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           39.164                  4,232                   20,717,624      118,710         
00510.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           39.164                  2,179                   10,669,268      64,048          
00510.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           39.164                  193                     944,640         6,150           
00510.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            39.164                  643                     3,148,800       18,450          
00510.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           39.164                  643                     3,148,800       18,450          
00510.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           39.164                  193                     944,640         6,150           
00510.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           39.164                  44                      215,031         1,237           
00510.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            39.164                  38                      185,552         1,068           
00510.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           39.164                  42                      205,328         1,182           
00510.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           39.164                  86                      421,318         2,383           
00510.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            39.164                  93                      455,422         2,590           
00510.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           39.164                  89                      433,342         2,460           
00390.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     372.873                 23,493                  1,094,989,463   5,956,225       
00390.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           372.873                 3,981                   185,553,696     1,066,539       
00390.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           372.873                 2,053                   95,675,552      575,265         
00390.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           372.873                 192                     8,952,576       58,285          
00390.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            372.873                 640                     29,841,920      174,855         
00390.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           372.873                 640                     29,841,920      174,855         
00390.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           372.873                 192                     8,952,576       58,285          
00390.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           372.873                 62                      2,868,889       16,464          
00390.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            372.873                 45                      2,080,356       11,938          
00390.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           372.873                 45                      2,111,135       12,114          
00390.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           372.873                 71                      3,291,402       18,631          
00390.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            372.873                 71                      3,300,410       18,686          
00390.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           372.873                 70                      3,248,702       18,413          
00542.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     22.439                  33,937                  95,190,352      517,657         
00542.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           22.439                  3,534                   9,912,716       57,443          
00542.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           22.439                  1,993                   5,591,160       33,993          
00542.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           22.439                  194                     542,976         3,535           
00542.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3-EX          fra (French)            22.439                  645                     1,809,920       10,605          
00542.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3-EX          spa (Spanish)           22.439                  645                     1,809,920       10,605          
00542.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           22.439                  194                     542,976         3,535           
00542.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           22.439                  0                       70              7               
00542.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            22.439                  0                       70              7               
00542.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           22.439                  0                       70              7               
00542.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           22.439                  0                       70              7               
00542.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            22.439                  0                       70              7               
00542.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           22.439                  0                       70              7               
00543.M2TS      4113 (0x1011)   0x1B            AVC                                     31.823                  5,348                   21,274,278      116,051         
00543.M2TS      4352 (0x1100)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           31.823                  1,569                   6,240,000       39,000          
00543.M2TS      4353 (0x1101)   0x86            DTS-HD MA       eng (English)           31.823                  1,684                   6,699,992       41,749          
00543.M2TS      4354 (0x1102)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           31.823                  193                     768,000         5,000           
00543.M2TS      4355 (0x1103)   0x81            AC3             fra (French)            31.823                  644                     2,560,000       15,000          
00543.M2TS      4356 (0x1104)   0x81            AC3             spa (Spanish)           31.823                  644                     2,560,000       15,000          
00543.M2TS      4357 (0x1105)   0x81            AC3             eng (English)           31.823                  193                     768,000         5,000           
00543.M2TS      4608 (0x1200)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           31.823                  0                       70              7               
00543.M2TS      4609 (0x1201)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            31.823                  0                       70              7               
00543.M2TS      4610 (0x1202)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           31.823                  0                       70              7               
00543.M2TS      4611 (0x1203)   0x90            PGS             eng (English)           31.823                  0                       70              7               
00543.M2TS      4612 (0x1204)   0x90            PGS             fra (French)            31.823                  0                       70              7               
00543.M2TS      4613 (0x1205)   0x90            PGS             spa (Spanish)           31.823                  0                       70              7


----------



## weeZ

*Re: Toy Story 1 & 2 - Blu-Ray Review*

Bought these as soon as they hit they shelf. I couldn't believe the amount of detail I was seeing in these toys, from Mr. Potato Head skin to Slink's feted ears and the dust on squeaker. Incredible!


----------



## recruit

*Re: Toy Story 1 & 2 - Blu-Ray Review*

I just had to get these 2 on BD when they were released with both SQ & PQ absolutely stunning, thanks for the review :T


----------

